# Synit Banshee M softbait



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

This is a 7' Synit Kaha Banshee M blank, made in New Zealand. My buddy plans to use this as a frog and slop rod. This is the first time I've really thrown a little color around with inlays and such. First JTOB, on a finished rod. The Throop tiger came out really nice. And the pattern is pretty much what I was hoping for, bonus! The tiger is candy apple and sunburst, size A NCP, and black metallic base. The top was the same three threads leaving only the black metallic. The rest of the wraps were the same colors except regular black nylon instead of metallic. Turned some EVA for the grip and modified an EVA butt cap. Used a spilt Fuji seat. The guides are titanium sic's, LC stripper, LN guides, and an M top.


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Wow, nice build. Tiger wrap came out great.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

That is beautiful. The tiger is terrific. Excellent work.t


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Tiger looks great! Love the colors


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

One sweet tiger!..Nice details and great looking rod!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

You guys that do this I truly think you are artists!! My hands would never allow me to do that nor do I have the artistic talent to pull that off at my age!! That is another one of the cleanest rods I have seen on this blog!! I have a rod being built for my daughter and if it turns out 1/2 that good I will be satisfied!! ROD ON!!!


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Sweet Job! Congrats...


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Great work, Jay!


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Beautiful work.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey guys, thanks a ton for the compliments. It was a fun build, took forever but still fun to see it come together. Should have mentioned a thanks to Doc for his videos on tiger wraps. I pretty much followed his instructions and thats what came out. I was EXTREMELY happy with it. 

I'm just too slow at this stuff, I think this is only the third rod since the beginning of the year.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks great man. You may think you are slow but from the different rods that you gave posted here and the other board they all look excellent.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Awesome Tiger and great job!


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Very sharp rod, sir!!! Those inlays are hot!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Sick!!! 

Great work!


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

That looks awesome, Jay!! Very sharp work!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I like that, good job.


----------

